# Cult Espresso, Edinburgh



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

First official day of trading today I believe http://www.cult-espresso.com/

I visited on Saturday and got a warm welcome and a very nice espresso (Roundhill Columbia La Libertadora) despite the fact that they were still putting the finishing touches to the place.

It's a nice space and the guys are really enthusiastic so give them a try if you're in town.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm down in Edinburgh next week, that coffee sorted!!


----------



## Garry (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, it's really appreciated and yes we are trading despite what the website says (I really aught to fix that)


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

an address would be handy?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Website, although still states coming soon does post the address as : 104 Buccleuch Street, Edinburgh if that helps

John


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting.... One more to try


----------

